
FAA Database: 20 Pilot Write-Ups Incl. UI and MCAS issues - mimixco
https://pastebin.com/5Cw5Ektf
======
mimixco
This is the full list of Boeing 737 Max incidents reported by pilots to the
FAA. Many of the reports relate to problems with UI design, documentation, and
training. Three of the reports are specific to the MCAS software implicated in
the Lion Air crash and a suspect in the Ethiopian crash. In two of those
cases, the pilots were aware of MCAS and still had (harrowing) problems during
their flights. (The third mention of MCAS is a complaint about the lack of
disclosure/documentation.)

Thanks to the Dallas News for breaking this story [1], to @tuna-piano for the
NASA ASRS database reference, and to @dpwm for the regex. The original story
explains that the database is maintained by NASA and pilots' identifying
information like names, airlines, and some locations are redacted to protect
their anonymity.

[1]
[https://www.dallasnews.com/business/airlines/2019/03/12/boei...](https://www.dallasnews.com/business/airlines/2019/03/12/boeing-737-max-8-pilots-
complained-feds-months-suspected-safety-flaw)

------
nutcracker46
Be aware; the list contains a number of events involving the B737-800, which
is an NG aircraft, not the MAX.

~~~
mimixco
No, that's a limitation in the database. They show Max's as 737-800s. The list
was filtered with regex to only pull out incidents that mention the Max.

